# Die 5 1/2 Phasen beim Erschleichen von Lösungen für Aufgaben



## Marco13 (20. Mrz 2008)

Die 5 1/2 Phasen des Versuches, sich die Lösung von Aufgaben zu erschleichen: (c) Copyrights 2008


*Phase 1: Dreist sein*
Es wird einfach die Frage gestellt, ob jemand einfach so und ohne Bezahlung bereit wäre, eine bestimmte Aufgabe zu lösen. Oft wird garnicht gesagt, was die Aufgabe ist, aber eine E-Mail-Adresse angegeben, unter der sich die potentiellen Programmiersklaven gnädigerweise melden dürfen. Unregistrierte Benutzer verwenden dabei mit Vorliebe einen betont weiblich klingenden Nicknamen, weil sie sich dadurch mehr Aufopferung und hilfreiche Antworten von der männlichen Mehrheit der Forenmitglieder erhoffen.

*Phase 2: Verhandeln*
Es wird (manchmal auf Nachfragen hin) angeboten, unter Umständen ein kleines bißchen Geld für die Erledigung der Aufgabe zu zahlen. Meistens ist die angebotene Bezahlung aber mieserabel - und die Rechtfertigung dafür stellt einen direkten Übergang dar, zu ...

*Phase 3: Betteln*
Es wird gesagt, dass man ja nur ein armer Schüler/Student ist, und kaum Geld hat. Dass man die Aufgabe nicht selbst erledigt, wird mit verschiedenen, kreativen Ausreden gerechtfertigt, die von "überraschende, schwere Krankheit" über "unser Lehrer bringt uns nichts bei" bis "allgemeine Unlust" reichen. Meistens ist diese Phase auch noch durchsetzt mit kleinen Schleimereien wie "Ihr seid doch Profis, für euch ist das doch leicht" und "Ihr könnt das so gut, das erledigt ihr doch bestimmt in 5 Minuten".

*Phase 4: Mitleid erregen*
Die Ablehnungen, die man in den ersten 3 Phasen erhalten hat, führen oft dazu, dass aufgelistet wird, was passiert, wenn niemand bereit ist, die Aufgabe für den Fragesteller zu erledigen: Durchfallen bei Prüfungen, Verlust der Lebensperspekive, sozial-gesellschaftliche Benachteiligung und ein baldiger, qualvoller Tod...

*Phase 5: Provokation*
Nachdem alle bisherigen (arbeitsreichen) Versuche, sich Arbeit zu sparen, ins Leere gelaufen sind, schlägt die Stimmung meistens urplötzlich um, und es werden die Gründe dafür aufgeführt, dass niemand die Aufgabe erledigen will: Das hier ist ein s c h e i s s-unfeundliches Forum, voller unfähiger I d i o t e n , die zu blöd sind, ein kleines, billiges Programm zu schreiben. (Ja, stimmt. Das sollte man vielleicht in dieser Form irgendwo auf die Startseite schreiben)

*Phase 5b: Der Flamewar*
Die Forenmitglieder, die die 5 Phasen noch nicht kennen, gehen auf die Provokation ein, und liefern sich so lange einen    Flamewar mit dem Threadersteller, bis der Thread geschlossen oder gelöscht wird.


----------



## The_S (20. Mrz 2008)

:applaus: 

wobei 5b ab und an mal ganz lustig ist 

[edit] Das sollte in die FAQ


----------



## SlaterB (20. Mrz 2008)

>  für such ist das doch leicht

e statt s (falls das länger in die FAQ kommt  )

außerdem sehe ich bisher noch nirgendwo 
'unser Lehrer ist so doof/ schlecht, der bringt uns nix bei, ich/ wir haben keine Ahnung von der Aufgabe'
das muss unbedingt rein, ist doch ein Klassiker


----------



## Marco13 (20. Mrz 2008)

Das "such" hatte ich schon behoben, aber das mit dem Lehrer hab ich mal noch reingenommen  :toll:  :wink:


----------



## JPKI (20. Mrz 2008)

:lol:  :lol: Sau gudd! Den Nagel aufn Kopf getroffen! :applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus:


----------



## Beni (20. Mrz 2008)

Haha, perfekt.  :applaus:


----------



## Illuvatar (20. Mrz 2008)

Du hast den weiblichen Nickname vergessen.


----------



## The_S (20. Mrz 2008)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du hast den weiblichen Nickname vergessen.



achja genau, die "feuchte20", "lieschen22" oder "mausi19" fehlen noch :lol:


----------



## Leroy42 (20. Mrz 2008)

Plädiere auch dafür Marco13's Analyse in die FAQ (oder einem Sonderplatz) aufzunehmen,
sodaß man hierauf leicht verlinken kann.

So in der Art: 


			
				Antwort hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aha, befindest dich wohl gerade in der Phase IV


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Mrz 2008)

:lol: Passend!

Bin auch dafür ein passendes Plätzchen zu finden.
Illu's Punkt sollte unbedingt noch eingepflegt werden.


----------



## Jango (20. Mrz 2008)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Illu's Punkt sollte unbedingt noch eingepflegt werden.


Hehe, ja - auf jeden Fall, denn nur Männer (Jungs) schämen sich ihres Geschlechts, wenn die eigene Unwissenheit peinlich wird, oder man sich dadurch ein größeres Publikum erhofft. Frauen nehmen es als gegeben. :bae: 

Aber zum Thema:
Erstaunlicherweise gibt es immer (wirklich immer) jemanden, der wenigstens einen Hinweis gibt. Kurios, oder? Drei erklären hintereinander: "Wir machen hier keine HA" - und der Vierte wirft den Code hin (mit dem Verweis: "Ich will ja mal nicht so sein", oder "Ich war ja auch mal so", oder ähnliches). Das sind, meiner Meinung nach, nur Wichtigtuer.

Der Punkt sollte auch noch eingeflochten werden:
"Ich habe schon die ganze Suche durchforstet und nichts gefunden" <-- gilt zwar nicht nur für Faulpälze, die keine HA machen wollen, aber da ganz besonders.  

Der Phasenverweis von Leroy gefällt mir; so etwa:
"Geh bitte gleich zu Phase VI über (Phase VI = Freitod)".


----------



## Ellie (20. Mrz 2008)

Nee, ich glaube, est ist gemeint, dass Mädchen sich mit ihren mädchenhaften Nicknames einen Herzerweich-Bonus erschleichen wollen. Aber ehrlich gesagt, sind mir dergleichen Nicks hier noch nie in HA-Threads aufgefallen, und ich erinnere mich schon an so manchen Bittsteller. Also, ich bin gegen den Punkt mit den weiblichen Nicks (zumindest mit den genannten Beispielen), der macht mich irgendwie traurig


----------



## Jango (21. Mrz 2008)

Ellie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also, ich bin gegen den Punkt mit den weiblichen Nicks...


Dann hast du den Sinn nicht kapiert. Es geht um männliche Mitbürger, die sich hier alte, sabbernde Säcke erhoffen, die bei dem Klang eines anzüglich-, oder unschuldig klingenden Nicks (natürlich weiblich) alles stehen und liegenlassen, um sofort die HA zu machen.
Gesetzt den Fall, dein Nick deutet auf dein Geschlecht hin, verstehe ich deine Ablehnung nicht - aber vielleicht hattest du es ja tatsächlich nicht kapiert und bist jetzt, durch meine Aufklärung klüger geworden...  


			
				Ellie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...der macht mich irgendwie traurig


Dann:
a.) Denk an was lustiges, oder
b.) geh flennen...


----------



## Marco13 (21. Mrz 2008)

Mir ist das, was durch den Hinweis auf die weiblichen Nicknames angedeutet werden sollte, zwar auch schon (in genau diesem Zusammenhang) aufgefallen, und teilweise würde es in das Klischee passen, aber ... ich fände es auch nicht zielführend, jedem 'vom Namen her weiblich klingenden' User implizit zu unterstellen, dass er ein Mann ist, der sich durch den weiblich klingenden Namen mehr Antworten erhofft.... 

Ich bin übrigens in Wirklichkeit eine Frau, habe mir aber einen männlich klingenden Nicknamen ausgesucht, damit alle mich für kompetent halten    *duck und wegrenn*  :wink:

EDIT: Wobei... häufig sind es unregistrierte Benutzer, die den Standardnamen "Gast" dann entsprechend ändern - und DA ist die Unterstellung, dass damit ein bestimmtes Ziel verfolgt werden soll, vielleicht sogar gerechtfertigt...


----------



## Jango (21. Mrz 2008)

Naja, wirst ja sehen - sind ja Deine Phasen... 
Im Übrigen könnte man ja auch verleitet sein, mich männlich einzustufen - nur weil der Nick so klingt, sich aber aus meinem Namen bildet... wie auch immer...


----------



## Ellie (21. Mrz 2008)

Jango hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es geht um männliche Mitbürger, die sich hier alte, sabbernde Säcke erhoffen, die bei dem Klang eines anzüglich-, oder unschuldig klingenden Nicks (natürlich weiblich) alles stehen und liegenlassen, um sofort die HA zu machen.



LOL
Darauf wäre ich nie gekommen. Gut, ich nehme meinen Einspruch zurück.


----------



## Marco13 (21. Mrz 2008)

Jango hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja, wirst ja sehen - sind ja Deine Phasen...


Falls das wirklich mal in die FAQ kommt, sind es "unsere" Phasen - ich werd' mal schaun, wie man das beim ersten Punkt noch mit einflechten kann.


----------



## Marco13 (21. Mrz 2008)

Hab' ihn mal eingebaut. Falls nicht nocht jemand eine wichtige Ergänzung hat, könnte das dann von mir aus auf vielfachen Vorschlag hin in die FAQ (oder vielleicht besser als "sticky" Thread in den "Hausaufgaben"-Teil?  ???:L ) verschoben/kopiert werden.


----------



## Beni (21. Mrz 2008)

Habs mal zu den Hausaufgaben verschoben, da passt es IMHO ganz gut, und Marco13 kann auch noch an dem Beitrag rumeditieren (falls du das willlst).


----------



## Quaxli (1. Apr 2008)

Ich hab's erst heute gesehen. Endgeil!  :toll:  :toll:  :toll:


----------



## 0x7F800000 (2. Apr 2008)

Sehr präzise analysiert und formuliert, kann mich nur anschließen: :toll: :toll: :toll: :lol: 

Allerdings: Neben "Phase V: Flamewar" bzw. "Phase VI: Freitod"  :lol: gibt es imho noch eine weitere recht verbreitete Alternative, bei der der OP genau andersherum als bei Flamewar vorgeht: 

 Der OP versucht jegliche konstruktive Kritik als eine beleidigende Anspielung auf völlige Inkompetenz darzustellen, erklärt, er habe nicht mit derartigen Unfreundlichkeit gerechnet, er sei sich sicher, anderswo in anderen Foren auf _"wirklich hilfsbereite"_ Menschen zu treffen, und daher die Unterstützung dieses Forums gar nicht benötige. Sein Stolz und seine Menschenwürde würden es dem OP verbieten, sich so etwas gefallen zu lassen, wegen so einem nichtigen Anlass wie einem unbedeutenden Programm brauche er sich hier nicht zu erniedrigen ( =sich auf den arsch hocken und ein bisschen  selber nachdenken  )... etc etc.. 
  Für das alles verwendet der Hausaufgabenerschleichender meist die vornehmst mögliche Ausdrucksweise (auch lexikalisch und von der syntax her korrekt usw. ). Zu guter letzt entschuldigt er sich evtl. noch dafür, dass er die wertvolle zeit aller Beteiligten (also, zwar unfreundlichen und arroganten, aber dennoch sehr erfahrenen und weisen Forenmitgliedern) vergeudet habe. Dies ist möglicherweise ein Versuch, so eine art "Schuldgefühle" zu erwecken. (haha^^   ) 

[sry wenn ich mich hier mit den werbformen/ dem satzbau irgendwo verhauen habe, mit natürlichen Sprachen sieht es bei mir noch übler aus als mit programmiersprachen  ]


----------



## lhein (3. Jun 2008)

@Marco

 :### 
Genial...viel Liebe zum Detail und hervorragend aufbereitet 

RESCHPECKT!!!!


lhe


----------



## Verena77 (16. Jun 2008)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde, 

wir sollen gerade für "Grundlagen der Informatik" in Java eine Lagerverwaltung programmieren und ich weiß überhaupt nicht wo ich da ansetzen soll zumal ich nur selten in den Vorlesungen war. Da diese Aufgabe mit in die Prüfung eingeht und ich schon 2 mal durchgefallen bin - gibt es hier jemanden der sich der Sache natürlich gegen Bezahlung annehmen kann ? Bitte E-Mail an verenchen@web.de
Viele Küsse, 
Verena


----------



## AlArenal (16. Jun 2008)

Du bist zweimal durchgefallen und dennoch nicht zur Vorlesung gegangen und nun soll dir wer anders die Arbeit machen?

Herrje...


----------



## Beni (16. Jun 2008)

Danke Verena77, das war ein ausgezeichnetes Beispiel für Phase 1, und auch schon ein bisschen für 2. :toll:

Du bist ja ganz gut, es wäre sehr nett von dir wenn du auch noch für die anderen Phasen ein Beispiel geben könntest.


----------



## ARadauer (16. Jun 2008)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du hast den weiblichen Nickname vergessen.



passt perfekt.
mädl! heute ist deutschland gegen österreich im fernsehn, da wird sicher keine lagerverwaltung programiert....

poste mal die genau angabe und deine preisvorstellung, dann sehn wir weiter...


----------



## Spacerat (17. Aug 2008)

Nee... mal ehrlich...
Genau so muß man mit diesen "faulen Schmarotzern" umgehen. Ist ja nicht auszudenken, was die heutigen Informatik-Studenten alles an Software liefern würden, wenn sich die, die diese Phasen nicht kennen deren Kopf zerbrechen. Die sollen gefälligst selber lernen anstatt sich ihren "Dr." auf diese Art zu erschleichen.

Das dumme daran ist, diese "Schmarotzer" werden von anderer Seite ohnehin ausreichend unterstützt (das ist ja wohl der HAMMER ;-) ) und wir bekommen trotzdem entsprechend dürftig programmierte Software geliefert (siehe PHP mit allem was da kreucht und fleucht und vor allem SEUCHT).

mfg Spacerat


----------



## Java-Freak (26. Mai 2010)

lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Strahlungsleck (19. Jul 2010)

Hihi, hab den Post hier mal eben beim Posten im Hausaufgabenbereich gefunden,
und muss sagen GENIAL !!!
Gefällt mir echt


----------



## Cloud1993 (19. Okt 2010)

Hab ihn gerade gelesen und finds einfach genial :lol:
Nur muss ich zu Phase III eine kleine Kritik üben: Es gibt wirklich idiotische Lehrer  haben in unserem Schulhaus genug davon und du bringst dir die halbe Informatiklehre selbst bei.
mfG
Cloud


----------



## Marco13 (19. Okt 2010)

Das stellt niemand in Frage. Aber ob und inwieweit das als Ausrede herhalten kann, schon.


----------



## Cloud1993 (19. Okt 2010)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Das stellt niemand in Frage. Aber ob und inwieweit das als Ausrede herhalten kann, schon.



Auch wieder wahr


----------



## VfL_Freak (11. Nov 2010)

:lol:  :lol:  :lol:

jau, selten so gelacht ... und super auf den Punkt gebracht :toll::applaus:
Danke dafür 

Was vlt. auch noch fehlen können sind so Bemerkungen á la :

```
Ich raffe es total nicht, weiß aber, dass es für Euch hier nur eine Kleinigkeit ist .....
```
Also: entweder - oder 

LG aus OS
Klaus


----------



## jgh (15. Mai 2011)

Respekt an die weibliche Marco13.
~3 Jahre alt...und immer noch aktuell!


----------



## recab (28. Nov 2011)

bischen spät aber egal :3
unser lehrer ist auch so ne Pflaume, der nichs packt ...
untericht beginnt der setzt sich vorne hin sagt macht einfach mal die aufgaben und hohlt dann gemütlich ne zeitung raus und ließt die ganze stunde xD

aus den aufgaben (und den kleinen hilfen die ab und zu da stehen) werden so ziemlich genau 3 leute schlau (ich bin einer davon yey) und wir 3 gehen die ganze stunde nur zu allen anderen hin um es zu erklären das ist echt genial xD

und wenn ich mal was nicht verstehe dann frage ich auch hier im forum aller dings nicht nach dem motto "Gieb mal quelltext" sondern schön gepostet und beschrieben, wo der fehler ist also wo ich henge und dann will ich eig auch nur so nen kleinen schups haben und nicht gleich ne antwort bzw ne lösung

beispiel:
probleme bei wurzeln in einer rechenaufgabe im programm ich habe geschrieben 

```
ziel=(p*p)/2+(sqrl(x))
```
 ... wobei ich glaube ich den ganzen quelltext geschrieben habe wiel ich nicht genau wusste ob ich noch i-wo anders was machen musste damit das klappt oder so da brauchte ich ja auch nur die 2 hinweise das es sqrt und nicht sqrl heißt und das ich ein "Math." davor setzen muss ^^

... verdammt habe beim schreiben vergessen worauf ich hinaus wollte ._. ich ergänze es wenn es mir einfällt =)

P.S. Nicht jeder der hilfe bei hausaufgaben braucht ist nen Quelltext erschleicher xD

P.P.S aber echt geiler tread :applaus::toll:


----------



## HimBromBeere (10. Jan 2012)

> und wenn ich mal was nicht verstehe dann frage ich auch hier im forum aller dings nicht nach dem motto "Gieb mal quelltext" sondern schön gepostet und beschrieben, wo der fehler ist also wo ich henge und dann will ich eig auch nur so nen kleinen schups haben und nicht gleich ne antwort bzw ne lösung



Haste fein gemacht, kriegst ´nen Daumen oder ´n Bienchen oder weiß der Kuckuck was...


Da fällt mir noch einer ein: Kann mir mal jemand helfen, ich möchte ein Programm bauen, was ein 
Passwort widerherstellt (weil ich´s vergessen habe). Will nichts knacken, sondern einfach nur wieder das Programm nutzen können. Kann mir da wer helfen oder sagen, was ich da schreiben muss?


----------



## Cola_Colin (10. Jan 2012)

Ist das ein Scherz ? Ich hoffe es...


----------



## HimBromBeere (10. Jan 2012)

Sowas sieht man in den verschiedensten Foren... wundert mich, dass dich das wundert


----------



## Schandro (10. Jan 2012)

:autsch:


----------



## HimBromBeere (10. Jan 2012)

Wahrscheinlich hätte ich ei meinem Beitrag ein paar Anführungszeichen für die wörtliche Rede verwenden sollen:applaus:


> Da fällt mir noch einer ein: "Kann mir mal jemand helfen, ich möchte ein Programm bauen, was ein
> Passwort widerherstellt (weil ich´s vergessen habe). Will nichts knacken" (NATÜRLICH NICHT:lol", sondern einfach nur wieder das Programm nutzen können. Kann mir da wer helfen oder sagen, was ich da schreiben muss?"



So, besser:rtfm: ?


----------



## Schandro (10. Jan 2012)

Jap, hat in deinem oberen Post wirklich so geklungen als würdest du es ernst meinen^^


----------



## HimBromBeere (11. Jan 2012)

Boing:toll:

Naja, Helden gibt´s schon...

Ich war grade echt drauf und dran (wer schnell war, hat´s vlcht. mitbekommen), jemandem diesen "Wir befinden uns in Phase I"-Beitrag unterzujubeln 
Gibts nun einen solchen Link schon? Fände ich echt super...


----------



## KingOfExceptions (20. Jan 2012)

GENIAL :lol: das beste finde ich immernoch das mit den Programmiersklaven :bae:


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (16. Mai 2012)

wieso hab ich diesen genialen Post erst jetzt gesehen ?! 
Echt toll gemacht, danke

ich glaub ich häng mir das an meine Tür, und immer wenn jemand was will muss er erst diese Liste abarbeiten xD


----------



## Tatze64 (15. Nov 2012)

Einfach nur die Pure wahrheit in dieser Liste!
Bin zwar noch nicht lange in diesem Forum aber erst vor kurzem aus der Schule raus und dort kennt man solche Leute auch zu hauf. :lol:


----------



## Marco13 (6. Jan 2013)

Habe gerade gesehen, dass da ein "Copyright" dazugefügt wurde... Hat das einen speziellen Grund? Ja, das wurde schon in andere Foren kopiert, aber ... wer hat denn das "Copyright"? ???:L


----------



## L.Y.vonBerg (11. Jul 2017)

Habe es grade erst gesehen. Großartig! Vielen Dank. Ich fühle mich jetzt viel sicherer im Umgang mit den Fragen ungeduldiger Leute und so...


----------

